# Trophy Taker Xtreme Full Containment Top Slot Arrow Rest



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Used but in great condition. 

Shipped TYD for $60.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Sold, Mods please delete*

Sold, Mods please delete.


----------

